# Dexter Staffel 6  !Spoiler!



## Haxxler (20. Dezember 2011)

Nun ist es also passiert. Die 6. Staffel ist vorbei und wirft viele neue Fragen auf. In diesem Thread könnt Ihr Eure Gedanken zur 6. Staffel kundtun und spekulieren, wie es in der 7. und 8. Staffel weitergehen könnte/sollte. Da sich Spoiler in diesem Thread nicht vermeiden lassen, sollten alle die die 6. Staffel noch vor sich haben ganz schnell in Panik den Thread verlassen. Wir werden hier zwar versuchen alles in Spoiler-Boxen (*[ spoiler] text [ /spoiler]*)zu verfassen, dennoch wird sicherlich der eine oder andere Spoiler öffentlich in diesem Thread stehen. Also schaut Euch bitte erst die Staffel komplett an, bevor Ihr Euch an diesem Thread beteiligt. Danke.





Spoiler



Ich bin ehrlich gesagt etwas zwiegespalten was das Ende angeht. Auf der einen Seite war es natürlich vorhersehbar. Deb musste ihn ja irgendwann erwischen. Allerdings frage ich mich wie die Charaktere damit umgehen sollen, ohne dass es "unglaubwürdig" wirkt oder sich die Charaktere zu sehr verändern. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Deb auf Grund ihrer Gefühle zu Dex stehen wird und es früher oder später akzeptieren wird, was aber eigentlich auch ein bisschen lahm wäre. Natürlich könnten die Schreiber es auch so hindeichseln, dass Dex nur eine Vision hatte und Deb ihn gar nicht wirklich beobachtet hat und er aus diesem Grund Travis der Polizei übergibt. Wäre dies der Fall würden sich viele wohl ziemlich verarscht vorkommen. Was mich etwas gestört hat an der Folge war der Mord auf dem Einwandererboot. Der Typ hat die anderen zwar mit einer Waffe bedroht, doch dass Dex ihn direkt töten musste fand ich etwas krass. Er hätte ihm ja auch einfach die Waffe aus der Hand schlagen können oder so was. Das Dex nun immer mehr "unschuldige" umbringt halte ich für eine fragwürdige Entwicklung. Er war doch immer so stark um den Kodex besorgt und dann so was? Auch wenn mich das Ende nicht zu 100% zufrieden stellt, haben die Produzenten dennoch ihr Ziel erreicht. Ich will unbedingt wissen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## win3ermute (20. Dezember 2011)

Für mich ist die 6. Staffel mit die schwächste mit dem lahmsten Finale bisher (bis auf den Cliffhanger). Gerade die Endepisode wimmelte nur so von Dämlichkeiten:



Spoiler



a) Das Gas machte Dex nur wenige Stunden vorher so fertig, daß er fast bewußtlos wurde. Hat aber dann keine Probleme, stundenlang im Wasser zu paddeln und hat auch danach keinerlei Einfluß mehr;
b) Ganz durch Zufall kommt da halt ein Schiff mit illegalen Einwanderern vorbei - und Dexters Mord (den man durchaus als Notwehr interpretieren kann), brachte storymäßig gar nix;
c) DER Topterrorist der Stadt fährt einfach so durch die Stadt bzw. hat keinerlei Probleme, in der Öffentlichkeit herumzulaufen;
d) Travis wartet in Ruhe ab - selbstverständlich, ohne von irgendjemandem erkannt zu werden - bis Dex die Löwenmaske abzieht, um dann in der Maske sein Kind zu entführen. Wie das alles passieren kann bzw. daß Travis überhaupt nicht mitbekommt, daß Dex noch lebt, wird nicht gezeigt;
e) Deb und die anderen Detektive tun etwas, was sie in allen vorherigen Staffeln nie getan haben: Auf Dexter warten, ohne das Haus zu betreten - und hören nicht mal die Hammerschläge... das ist absolut mieses Writing!
f) Deb schickt Dex alleine in die Kirche, obwohl noch ein Serienkiller draußen herumläuft - sonderlich besorgt kann sie ja nicht um ihn sein...
g) Auf dem Dach ist nur ein einziger Polizist statt zwei;
h) Der sonst so vorsichtige Dex tötet Travis dort, wo ihn zu dem Zeitpunkt alle vermuten: In der Kirche, zu der Deb ihn geschickt hat;

Und das war wahrscheinlich nicht mal alles. Eine solche Anhäufung von Unwahrscheinlichkeiten hatten wir bisher noch nicht - anscheinend gehen die Ideen aus und man gibt sich nicht mal mehr richtig Mühe...

Ärgerlich finde ich ebenfalls, daß der charismatischste Darsteller der ganzen Staffel - nämlich EJO - nur "halb" genutzt wurde. Daraus hätte man wesentlich mehr machen können, selbst mit dem "Twist". 

Was lustiges am Rande: Die Amis regt mal wieder der "Inzest" auf - und das in einer Story um einen Serienkiller. Das ist absolut ok, Menschen umzulegen - aber Adoptivkinder, die sich verlieben, geht gar nicht...


----------



## Tikume (20. Dezember 2011)

mhm




Spoiler



Ich fand es ok, über die Logik-Schnitzer (da sind mir auch besonders die Sache mit dem gemälde und dem einsamen Polizisten aufgefallen) kann ich persönlich wegsehen.
Ich denke mal die nächste Staffel wird Deb eine ganze Psychiater-Armee brauchen. Die Frau muss jetzt eigentlich jetzt total am Rad drehen. Allerdings tat sie das ja eh schon - vielleicht klappt sie auch einfach zusammen


----------



## Haxxler (20. Dezember 2011)

Spoiler



Also über die Logikfehler konnte ich sogar größtenteils hinwegsehen, da es in der Serie schon immer welche gab und ich das bei einer Fernsehsendung auch nicht unbedingt auf die Goldwaage lege. Dennoch waren die Fehler gerade in diese Episode doch schon recht ärgerlich, da geb ich dir Recht. Kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass Masukas "Gehilfe" (hab jetzt den Namen von dem Videospielheini vergessen) in der nächsten Staffel durchdreht und zu einem "Gegner" wird? Der Kerl hat ja wohl definitiv einen an der Klatsche, wenn man sich die Sache mit der Hand anschaut. Ich hoffe ja mal, dass das Geheule der Amis keinen Einfluss auf die kommenden Staffeln nimmt. Ne heiße Bettszene erwarte ich ja schon ^^


----------



## win3ermute (20. Dezember 2011)

Spoiler






Haxxler schrieb:


> Also über die Logikfehler konnte ich sogar größtenteils hinwegsehen, da es in der Serie schon immer welche gab und ich das bei einer Fernsehsendung auch nicht unbedingt auf die Goldwaage lege. Dennoch waren die Fehler gerade in diese Episode doch schon recht ärgerlich, da geb ich dir Recht.



Klar hatte Dexter durchaus seine Portion von Logiklöchern, aber diese Staffel und gerade die letzte Episode war voll davon. Wenn ich mich in einer einzigen Folge immer wieder frage, ob die mich verarschen wollen, dann stimmt mit dem Plot irgendwas nicht . Ich war halt nach dem Auftakt mit ein paar guten Folgen sehr enttäuscht - ich habe immer erwartet, daß wie üblich die Puzzleteile am Ende sowas wie einen Sinn ergeben. Leider waren die ganzen aufgeworfenen Plotlinien (die blonde Assistentin und ihr Nachfolger; die Storyline um den Mr.-Floppy-Kerl und vor allen Dingen Brother Sam und die "religiösen Killer" irgendwie... pointless. 
Was nicht heißt, daß ich die ganze Staffel nun als "totalen Mist" bezeichne - im Gegensatz zu sonst war's aber ein absoluter Abstieg, der allerdings auch seine Momente hatte. Im Gegensatz zu sonstigen TV-Serien war das immer noch gutes Entertainment; im Vergleich zu anderen Dexter-Staffeln jedoch eher schlecht. Staffeln 3, 5 und 6 gehören für mich zu den schlechteren Dexter-Abenteuern; 4 ist für mich die beste. Die 7. Staffel werde ich mir allerdings definitiv anschauen; dazu bin ich eh zu angefixt. 



> Kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass Masukas "Gehilfe" (hab jetzt den Namen von dem Videospielheini vergessen) in der nächsten Staffel durchdreht und zu einem "Gegner" wird? Der Kerl hat ja wohl definitiv einen an der Klatsche, wenn man sich die Sache mit der Hand anschaut.



Wenn man einem der Hauptentwickler der Dexter-Story Glauben schenken darf, dann wissen sie nicht mal, was sie mit dem Typen machen, weil sie ähnlich wie die "BSG"- und "Lost"-Autoren einfach mal was zusammengeschrieben haben, was sich gut anhörte, ohne sich Gedanken um die Auflösung zu machen. Der Kerl soll aber definitiv kein Hauptgegenspieler werden. Ich befürchte, das betrifft auch den Rest mancher Story-Lines...



> Ich hoffe ja mal, dass das Geheule der Amis keinen Einfluss auf die kommenden Staffeln nimmt. Ne heiße Bettszene erwarte ich ja schon ^^



Ich befürchte, das Geheule wird schon die Macher "erweichen". Eine Bettszene kann ich mir beim besten Willen kaum vorstellen: Carpenter und Hall sind frisch geschieden; in Teilen war sich Carpenter wohl gar nicht sicher, ob sie weiter mit Hall zusammenarbeiten möchte. Ist schon eine sadistische Aktion der Autoren: "Solange ihr verheiratet ward, hattet ihr ein "Geschwister-Verhältnis". Nun, da ihr geschieden seid, könnten wir ja mal eine Liebeszene - wenn auch erst mal nur im Traum - einbauen..."



Hab' übrigens heute erst gemerkt, daß Colin Hanks, der den "Travis" spielt, nicht zufällig denselben Nachnamen wie Tom Hanks trägt. 

Spoiler-Schutz nervt langsam - man sollte eigentlich nach dem Eingangspost und den bisher verspoilerten Sachen davon ausgehen, daß hier selbstverständlich gespoilert wird ohne Ende! Man kann ja nicht diskutieren, ohne auf den Inhalt einzugehen.


----------



## Haxxler (20. Dezember 2011)

Jo sieht auch blöd aus mit den Spoilern. Reicht ja auch, wenn die ersten Posts in Spoiler sind. So muss man ja sogar noch scrollen um sich spoilern zu lassen. Jetzt kann also keiner mehr meckern, dass er nicht gewarnt wurde ^^


----------



## Beckenblockade (22. Dezember 2011)

> Wenn man einem der Hauptentwickler der Dexter-Story Glauben schenken darf, dann wissen sie nicht mal, was sie mit dem Typen machen, weil sie ähnlich wie die "BSG"- und "Lost"-Autoren einfach mal was zusammengeschrieben haben, was sich gut anhörte, ohne sich Gedanken um die Auflösung zu machen. Der Kerl soll aber definitiv kein Hauptgegenspieler werden. Ich befürchte, das betrifft auch den Rest mancher Story-Lines...


Hasts da ne Quelle zu?


----------



## win3ermute (22. Dezember 2011)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Hasts da ne Quelle zu?



_We haven’t even begun to consider who the bad guys are, but we are open to changing formats. We don’t feel like we need to stick to something just because we did it in previous seasons, though at the same time we don’t feel like we can’t do something just because we have done something similar before._
[...]
*The creepy computer guy. I’m assuming he mailed the hand because he’s infatuated with serial killers and Dexter, or is there something more I should be reading into that?*
_Well, he had no idea Dexter is a serial killer — at least, not to our knowledge. I think he’s just got this weird love-to-hate thing for Dexter and has latched onto him and is seeking his approval. But to send the hand like that, we have no idea what kind of message he’s sending._
[Quelle]

Aus einem anderen Interview:
*Will Louis (Josh Cooke) be the big villain next season?*
_Buck: No, I don't think he's next season's villain. Louis is something we don't quite know what to make of because he's something that has not appeared on Dexter before. It's a different kind of character and it will be fun to explore exactly who he is and what he's doing. I certainly like Louis, but he's obviously got some issues to deal with. He seems to be a troubled individual, and how that will work out in terms of Dexter will be part of the fun of next season, but he will not be our big bad._
[Quelle]

Hört sich alles nicht nach "vorausschauender Planung" an - eher "klang beim Schreiben gut; mal sehen, was wir damit anfangen können"! Immerhin wissen sie noch nicht mal, wer in der 7. Season der oder die "Bösen" sind.


----------



## Beckenblockade (23. Dezember 2011)

Okay, vielen Dank - dann trag ich das mal so weiter.


----------



## Thjodrerir (16. Januar 2012)

Spoiler



Wie ich in diversen amerikanischen Foren gelesen habe, soll nichts passieren. Wenn man es sich überlegt,
dann würde aus reiner Logik her nichts passieren, da Debra in Dexter verliebt ist, und dieser "auch" nur
Bösewichte tötet. Wenn man das Buch gelesen hat, und sich die Drehbuchautoren daran halten, wird Debra
Dexter nicht verraten.


----------



## Beckenblockade (18. Januar 2012)

Wenn sie sich an das Buch halten, dann ist Dexters Tötungsdrang auch ein dämonischer Spross des Gottes Moloch.
Und Ritas Kinder sind Serienkiller wie Dexter.

Das mit dem "ans Buch halten" hat die Serie nach Staffel 1 komplett eingestellt. Und ich denke nicht, dass Debra das einfach komplett unter den Tisch fallen lässt nur weil sie verschossen ist. 
Bisher weiß sie allerdings ja nur, dass Dexter DK getötet hat, aber ich rechne mal fest damit, dass sie weitere Nachforschungen anstellt.
Die Serie soll allerdings noch 2 Staffeln laufen, von daher ist es ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass Debra direkt in Folge 1 der nächsten Staffel die Bombe platzen lässt.


----------



## Gandolfini (10. Februar 2012)

Habe bei Season 6 bei der Hälfte aufgehört zuguckn,habe bisher jede Folge gesehn bis auf die letzten paar bis jetzt und muss sagen die Season ist ziemlich langweilig...


----------

